# Opinions on some 40k novels requested?



## welshnick (Jul 25, 2012)

Ive had a bit of a break from 40k but am looking for some opinions on some books ive missed.

Only really have time to read the better novels these days so if something isn't good please don't hold back. Ive just finished the emperors gift and as usual Really enjoyed ADB's writing.

Ahiriman Exile

Fire Caste

Legion of the damned

Death of Antagonis

Wrath of iron

Commissar Andy hoare

Yarrick Chains of golgotha
*Space Wolves: Blood of Asaheim*

The salamander novels

The soul drinker series

Any of the path of (dark or normal Eldar)


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Ahriman - Good read
Fire Caste - Miss
Legion of the Damned - A fairly average story, but dont be mislead by the title
Death of antagonis - Interesting book on the black dragons
Commisar - A good guard read
Yarrick- A very good read, albeit fairly short.
Wrath of Iron - Fairly average, dull space marines.


Salamander series above average
Soul Drinkers - A good series

The craft world eldar path series is an ok read, but the plot is dragged out far too long. Basically each book telling the same story from the eye of the respective main character and building more towards the end. Only the final book tells the full ending.

Path of the Renegade and Path of the Incubus. Absolutely top reads dripping with druchii goodness. Unlike the abovementioned, these are written in standard progressive style and not being repeats. Im sooo twitching for Path of the Archon, the final book that is yet upcomming.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I agree

Legion of the Damned is ok. A good read but not a great read

I thoroughly enjoyed the Salamander series.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

hmmm i couldn't get half way through Soul Drinker before i got sick of 2 dimensional super soldier banter. Maybe it got better later on in the series? Should I have given it more of a chance?


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Soul Drinkers omnibus was a difficult read and really not very enjoyable insofar that I didn't bother reading the third book. Seemed to be a confusing mish mash of ideas that BC didn't have any real control over.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

I've read
- legion of the dammed
-wrath of iron
- path of the seer
Legion of the dammed was a good book but is a bit mistitled, wrath of ironwas a decent example of the Iron hands differance between humans and other marines along with a good battle story, path of the seer was a different book focusing a lot on the eldar social environments with a good story. Apart from that I havnt read the other books you've listed


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

I really enjoyed Ahriman Exile
The Soul Drinkers series was ok but as the above poster i didn't read any further than the 2nd book


----------



## welshnick (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks very much for the replies. Out of curiosity what in your opinions have been the best books or short stories of the last year?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I only read the end of the Soul Drinkers and though that Hellforged and Phalanx were simply immense. Definately recommend them. Some pretty good scenes with ad mech, necrons and daemons throughout the books too.


----------



## welshnick (Jul 25, 2012)

Can i ask where did you start in respect to the soul drinkers and did it give a recap of events?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

TBH I'm not entirely sure if I've read chapter war or not, but I certainly read from Hellforged. The last 2 books can stand alone and don't need prior reading. If you read Hellforged you'll want to read phalanx (though it is a little slow in places) but phalanx itself could stand alone.

Personally I would recommend Hellforged just for the void battle of the space hulk vs the admech fleet. Its incredibly well written and fascinating to read. Phalanx is hard to get into as nothing happens for 2/3s of the book, but its interesting in a non-violent way, explains a lot and the end is both frantic and pretty darn cool.


----------

